# Blackwater 7-27-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Made a quick morning trip with the fly rod. All I could get them to eat was a foam spider. It was a blast basically sight fishing them.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Big ol gills!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet gheenoe too! I am trying to come up with a project noe to chop up. Looks like a fun ride.


----------

